# bsdconfig : No pkg(8) database found!



## ajmcc (Nov 26, 2014)

10.1-RELEASE recent install with configured networking and 1Gbit connection 5 hops/9ms away from mirror.exonetric.net (ftp2,ftp3,ftp4,ftp5.uk.freebsd.org).

bsdconfig(8) hangs after selecting the above server as the desired installation media from which to add packages.

I have tried HTTP, and also to the primary site. None of them work.

Is it just me or is there currently a problem with the FreeBSD infrastructure?

TIA


----------



## ajmcc (Nov 26, 2014)

More on this. It would appear that the base install of 10.1-RELEASE is somewhat broken, in that bsdconfig(8) seems to depend on pkg which is not included?

After posting  the above I attempted to use pkg, but found it was not yet installed on your system. I accepted the offer to install it, and then ran `pkg update` as suggested.

Then when I re-run bsdconfig(8) and attempt to select an FTP repository, I get an error: 
	
	



```
No pkg(8) database found!
```
 Something seems a bit broken here.


----------



## ajmcc (Nov 27, 2014)

Right, I re-installed 10.1-RELEASE using FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso. After rebooting, I ran `pkg` and `pkg update`, then ran `bsdconfig` and used the 'packages' menu option to select the primary FTP site as the repository. It returns the error mentioned above.

I would be grateful if anyone could explain the cause of this error, and suggest a means of resolution.


----------



## ada0ne (Feb 12, 2015)

```
# mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0  /dist
# mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
# /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
# cp /dist/PACKAGES/REPOS/FREEBSD_INSTALL_CDROM.conf   ./

# vi   freebsd.conf

FreeBSD: {
enabled: no                     //change to yes
}
```

Then `pkg install` will get packages from DVD.


----------

